# Feeding a baby pigeon. How do you know when baby is full?



## 918helga (Aug 12, 2017)

Do you just feed the baby until it stops eating or will it just eat until there's none left?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How old is the baby? Can you post a photo please? This site will give helpful info: www.pigeonrescue.co.uk Scroll down to "how to feed baby pigeon". There's a photo of what a full crop looks like. It's important not to overfill the crop, even if the baby begs for more food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What are you feeding? How do you feed him? A picture would help us determine his age.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is the easiest way to feed, and more natural way for the baby. You can also use a small pet feeding bottle, or even a small bottle that you can attach a balloon, or the cut off finger of a rubber glove, or even self adhesive bandage that has been secured on with an elastic on the opening. It's really very easy.

Hand Feeding Babies With Cut Off Syringe (Directions and Pictures)
http://urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/...j&DuvFeedg.htm



Videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1aPHzKZaQE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s5ZY...eature=related


----------

